# "T" Series Hi-Power - Help



## flugzeug

*Hello forum members,
I would like a Browning expert to tell me about the T series, how it compares to other Hi-Powers. I own one, have had it for over a decade, but just would love to know some history.
Also, it holds 98-99% of the original bluing on most of the gun with the exception of the back front and back grip straps. That hasn't been a big problem because I replaced the wood grips with a set of signature "Pacs" when I bought it. Should I consider having it refinished? Robar NP3 maybe, or leave well enough alone?
Thanks for your help*


----------



## demented

Personally I'd rather not mess with a semi-collectable T-series HP. As these are also at times a bit more "finicky" as to ammunition, I'd advise buying a MK-3 to work with, my opinion is these are more "shootable," the best working class HiPowers made. I basically use mine as they come from the box, better sights are about the only thing I add.


----------



## rfawcs

I would leave it alone.

Mr. Camp here http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/index.html is the most knowledgable guy about Hi-Power pistols I've come across on the web. If he doesn't know it, its probably not worth knowing.


----------



## Baldy

rfawcs said:


> I would leave it alone.
> 
> Mr. Camp here http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/index.html is the most knowledgable guy about Hi-Power pistols I've come across on the web. If he doesn't know it, its probably not worth knowing.


I agree 100% about Mr Camp.:smt023


----------

